# F4 vs. F7



## bowbendr (Jan 5, 2005)

Well, after all the talk about Hoyt's new 2012 recurve line, I thought I'd post about my thoughts on the F7 foam-core limbs compared to the F4 and F3's. I don't have any testing equipment to base this on, it's just how the limbs feel to me. The F7's are far smoother than my F4's, which were far smoother than my F3's. The F4's are the quietest of any of the limbs, but the F7's aren't that much louder--they're still fairly quiet. 
Can't tell about speed because I can only shoot in my garage this time of year. 
The F7's feel good to draw--they're smooth and easy to pull through the clicker. I found that a lower BH than I'd use with any other limbs gets a quieter bow; usually I like a high BH to get a quiet shot. 

Like I said, no equipment was used to test this, I'm just talking about how they felt. So far, I'm happy with the F7's, and I like how they feel on the draw more than any other limb I've shot. The F4's reacted better after the shot than any other limb I've shot.


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

Can you also post your limb length, limb stated poundage, your draw poundage and draw length, and also if you're using them on Formula RX or HPX risers, along with the actual brace height difference to your F4 setup?

I'm sure that soon enough, people will hop here to dissect your opinions and would probably want to know such information, and certain people will then nitpick about it.

While you're at it, for Borderbows' sake, also measure the weight of the F7's on the limb butt, and on the limb tip as he's done too lol


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. 

Incidentally, a decent chronograph is only about $100 these days, and it can really help you with your tuning and equipment selection by comparing limbs, strings, arrows, etc. to one another... Just a thought. That and a digital scale will allow just about anyone to measure draw force curves, speed, etc. and really get objective data to make informed decisions by.

I got a chrono. about 5 years ago when I was testing Nanos and some new limbs. I use the thing all the time now.

John


----------



## bowbendr (Jan 5, 2005)

Limb length: F3 long 40# F4 medium 38# F7 long 40# Despite the fact that my F4's are medium they still *felt* a lot smoother than the long F3's, with weight adjusted to 40# at 29" for each limb type. Riser was the Formula RX.
F3 BH 9 1/2 F4 BH 9 1/4 F7 BH 9 All the brace heights were what I found to be optimum--the quietest. Doubtful that I'll get any real testing equipment soon, this is just my own opinion of these limbs.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

the draw length where the string lifts off the limb face, is the smoothest point.

At what draw length, do both bows lift off the limb face.
As you pull the bow back, at what draw length does the limb become a longbow limb, ie no string wrap on the recurve?
This is the smoothest point on the draw. The bow that pulls the furthest is the smoothest.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

another one to check out.
When at brace height, Trace the back side profile of the limb onto a peice of paper.
Then repeat with the other bow. Then you will be able to see if there is a profile change to the limb.
If there is no change then the limb hasnt changed, and its the smaller deflex that allows you to run the lower brace height. there should be little change in sound other than a small increase in draw stroke power. Same limb = same noise levels...

you actually dont need high tech gear to measure bows... 

Chrono and bow weight scale are handy though ;-)


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

If I well remeber, during presentation in milano Doug Denton has said that:
- F7 have same shape as F4, but different structure
- F7 foam are around 1 fps faster than F4 in same conditions
- F7 foam are 1 fps faster than F7 wood in same conditions
- You can use F7/F4/F3 on HPX riser with old string from RX riser, just you will get 18 mm less brace. 
Of course, all limbs will increase their poundage on HPX riser because of the more reflex geometry. 

What has NOT been asked and therefore there is no official answer for it, yet, is if F7 limbs poundage is measured on HPX or on RX riser.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll ask him tomorrow at my club!


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Vittorio said:


> If I well remeber, during presentation in milano Doug Denton has said that:
> - F7 have same shape as F4, but different structure
> - F7 foam are around 1 fps faster than F4 in same conditions
> - F7 foam are 1 fps faster than F7 wood in same conditions
> ...


And what riser is it all based on. Makes no difference if its the 25" or 27".
its just the F4 limbs we have here are marked 38lbs and weigh 37lbs fully in. Suggesting that the 25" is the bench mark.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

F3, F4, F7, FX, TX, etc., etc.

Makes me wonder what book that marketing gurus work from when determining which letter(s) they should use to sell the most product. I think I recall hearing about a market analysis to determine which specific combination of letters would sell the most cars. "S" "XJ" "LE" "LX" ha, ha. It's all carefully thought out. 

Guess that B4's, P5's or D7's just don't sound that fast...


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Vittorio said:


> If I well remeber, during presentation in milano Doug Denton has said that:
> 
> What has NOT been asked and therefore there is no official answer for it, yet, is if F7 limbs poundage is measured on HPX or on RX riser.


F7 marked poundage is on a RX riser. On a HPX you will have 2lbs more on a short limb, 1.5lbs more on a medium and 1lb on a long limb.

Doug recommended me a 72" bow for a 31" draw (as long as reaching 90m is no problem) and said a long limb on a 27" HPX riser will be approximately the poundage as marked on the limb.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

can i try at an assumed conclusion.

The weight marked on an RX is for a 25" version.
27" are approx 2lbs down.

The HPX is 2lbs up due to the deflex reduction. which means the marked weight is approx on a 27" riser and the 25" will be 2lbs up?

Does that make sense with whats been said...

so a limb marked at 40lbs would be
RX25" 40lbs
RX27" 38lbs
HPX25" 42lbs
HPX27" 40lbs.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> F3, F4, F7, FX, TX, etc., etc.
> 
> Makes me wonder what book that marketing gurus work from when determining which letter(s) they should use to sell the most product..... Guess that B4's, P5's or D7's just don't sound that fast...


Then K9 would be a real dog...


TAO


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I suppose so!

Not picking on any particular brand here - I think every company does this... It just makes me grin sometimes when I see the combination of letters and numbers and wonder just how much thought went into them and why...

Brain games. We really can be sheep sometimes. ha, ha.

John



TheAncientOne said:


> Then K9 would be a real dog...
> 
> 
> TAO


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> I suppose so!
> 
> Not picking on any particular brand here - I think every company does this... It just makes me grin sometimes when I see the combination of letters and numbers and wonder just how much thought went into them and why...
> 
> ...


Yeah, saw a headscratcher this morning: the Honda FIT. I don't think I would, fit that is. I guess if one is "fit" they will FIT! Other than that, I'm lost on the message they want to convey. Surely, a lightening bolt or flame was not in order.


----------



## bjones00 (Jan 20, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Guess that B4's, P5's or D7's just don't sound that fast...


Aww. You sunk my battle ship.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

bjones00 said:


> Aww. You sunk my battle ship.


Now, seriously. You have to pay that one. 
I thought it was good to the point of diet coke through my nose, which hurts.


----------



## bjones00 (Jan 20, 2009)

whiz-Oz said:


> Now, seriously. You have to pay that one.
> I thought it was good to the point of diet coke through my nose, which hurts.


Sounds like a fun time to me, happy I could help.

At school we have one of our shooters waiting on the HPX and F7s. I have been assured time to test a bit before he finishes putting it all together (Called in some favors and paid off a few security guards and so forth) I am anxious to see what it is all about hands on.


----------

